# Please help with my algae problem



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

I am suffering an outbreak of algae in my aquarium and I have no idea what to do.

I have green water and many patches of the stuff in the picture below on my flourite.

Can you please help me figure out how to solve these problems?

I am dosing PPS pro at 15ml per day if micro and macro.

Remainder of tank specifications are in my sig.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Turn off one bank of lights so you are only running 2 of them for 6 hours. Make sure your co2 is at the right level. I would gravel vacuum out the algae that you can and do several large water changes a few times a week. 

You might want to add more plant mass in there also.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

dose extra excel


----------



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

Co2 is 30ppm.
Dosing 15ml of each pps pro fert per day.

I have a haff way decent plant mass in the tank, but there is nothing wrong with more.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

It looks like you have everything going but plants. I would do a few things.

Manual removal of algae. Remove as much as possible.
Make sure co2 is working properly.
Get some more hearty plants asap. Fill the tank.
Shorten lighting duration and increase duration back to normal with plant growth. 

I just tossed out a **** ton of cabomba and ludwigia that would have been ideal. :|


You might want to try a larger 20% water change and see how that effects things.


----------



## mids1999 (Feb 22, 2007)

This is just a small part of my tank

Here is an overall view of the tank


----------



## dirtyted (Mar 5, 2010)

I am no expert at all but the plant mass is low for the tank size. there may not be enough plant to compete for the nutrients. I believe green water to be the hardest problem because the plants cannot compete with something that blocks out the light. I had a run in with green water recently in a newer tank and a swear buy a uv filter. I did a 50 percent water change and turned my cheap green machine on and the green water was gone. I do not use the uv filter all of the time just when situations like that arise or I get new fish. but after I used it my plant mass increased and now the green water is a non issue. Good luck it is hard to find the balance.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Check out the thread in this link (start with Post #210):
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...thod-controlled-imbalances-discussion-21.html

A 36 watt UV is really big for a 75. I get by with an 8watt.

As mentioned above>>>>More plants are needed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 11, 2009)

3 day black out. Cover the tank with blankets, towels, tinfoil. Something to not let any light in. Your plants and fish will be fine. After the black-out, scrap the glass, big water change and fill that tank to the max with plants. Also, look at maybe doing a overdose of excel till everything gets in balance.


----------

